# Flo Selecta (Markeaton Interceptor) - Derby [April 2017]



## elhomer12 (May 8, 2017)

_Flo Selecta, also Known as the Markeaton Interceptor, (or something to do with Captain Birdseye?)... more correctly "The northern relief culvert", commences at Markeaton Park, near to the confluence of the Markeaton and Mackworth brooks. 
Each brook has its own inlet spillway, with a weir that overflows during periods of high flows. 
Flows from these inlets converge, and are then taken by the relief culvert eastwards for 2.2 km through the suburbs of Derby, to an outfall with the Derwent in Darley Park._

Explored with KM Punk, Newage, jsp77 and quite a few others 

This is going to be a DP exclusive report for once.... all shot on Fuji Superia 200... no digital here.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11




​


----------



## Newage (May 9, 2017)

Hi mate
Great day and some super shots taken on a proper camera.

Cheers Newage


----------

